# appli paysafe card



## soulcatcher (4 Mai 2014)

Salut! 
J'ai un peu recherché si quelqu'un n'avait pas déjà posée la même question, mais j'ai rien trouvé. Voilà, j'utilise parfois paysafe card, et ma pote m'a dit qu'il y avait une appli pour qui te permettait de payer de ton iphone...quelqu'un en sait plus? J'ai pas vraiment trouvé après avoir recherché un peu, et je ne veux pas télécharger une arnaque ou un virus. Je fais plus confiance à une communatué de "pros" 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, je ne suis pas un pro mais voici l'application en question.

Bon dimanche .


----------



## SuuperNova (5 Mai 2014)

Ça sert à rien en fait, le lien. Faut que tu la cherches avec ton iPhone. J'imagine pas que ça soit difficile de la trouver..


----------



## Locke (8 Mai 2014)

SuuperNova a dit:


> Ça sert à rien en fait, le lien. Faut que tu la cherches avec ton iPhone. J'imagine pas que ça soit difficile de la trouver..



Ah bon ? Parce qu'en passant par iTunes et en connectant un iPhone, ça ne marchera pas ? Ben comment on fait alors ?

Sérieusement, c'est bien la procédure classique. 





Un clic sur le lien cité et ça ouvre iTunes.


----------



## soulcatcher (12 Mai 2014)

Génial, merci pour le lien Corentin! C'est bien ca 
Moi je le trouve super utile, pourquoi tu dis que ca sert à rien Suupernova?
Par contre, j'achête ma paysafe card avant, et je mets mon code dans l'appli, ou je peux achêter la paysafe card direct avec l'appli? Je l'ai pas encore téléchargé comme vous voyez


----------



## SuuperNova (12 Mai 2014)

Ah d'accord, bon alors c'est moi qui n'a pas du tout compris la procédure classique. Tant pis, j'ai toujours reussi avec le mobile app center.
Si tu as un compte tu peux gérer tes dépenses, voir ton crédit et charger avec des nouveaux codes PIN.


----------



## soulcatcher (14 Mai 2014)

Super, merci pour toutes vos réponses vous m'aidez vraiment beaucoup.
Quand tu parles de compte, tu veux bien dire un compte mypaysafe card, n'est-ce pas? Ou on doit refaire un autre compte séparemment?


----------



## titi2 (16 Mai 2014)

Je n'ai pas de iPhone mais normalement tu devrais pouvoir te connecter avec ton compte normal mypaysafe via l'app. C'est justement fait pour rendre la page plus simple à manipuler sur ton tel portable. Et ce serait plus compliqué de créer encore un nouveau compte donc je pense pas besoin


----------



## SuuperNova (16 Mai 2014)

Non-non, c'est tout à fait le même compte mypaysafecard que t'as ouvert en début..


----------



## soulcatcher (17 Mai 2014)

Ok, génial  je me disais que justement si c'était deux compte différents, ca serait plus si pratique que ca finalement, et j'ai accumulé pas mal de petits bouts de credit sur mon compte alors ca aurait été dommage. 
Bref, mystère résolu!


----------

